

Nobody Expects the Spanish Inquisition, or INT_MIN to be Divided by -1 - malloc47
http://blog.regehr.org/archives/887

======
millerc
Call me dense, but why on Earth would this raise a Floating-Point exception in
any compiler? That seems wildly misleading considering there are no FP
operation going on, the integer division is supposed to stay in the integer
domain - or return an integer NaN, which I'll admit is a rarity. Am I missing
something?

